# Flap Sander?



## Tom Gustafson (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I've been making diamond willow sticks for a few months and I've now finished about 40 of them. I've been using a flex drum sander, which I like a lot. A friend recently suggested that I try a flap sander - he says it will get into the diamonds better and I won't need to use a dremel drum attachment to get at them as much.

Do any of you have experience using flap sanders? If so, how do they work on sticks and do you recommend a particular brand/model?

Thanks!

P.S. I really should attach some pics of some of my sticks. I've given about half of them away, but I have kept a few of the nicer ones.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I often use a 5" orbiting sander on some of my sticks. I am not sure how a flat sander would get into the diamond better than a your Dremel. I clean up around the diamonds but usually I like to leave the inside natural. l would like to see some of your work hope you well post some pictures.


----------



## Tom Gustafson (Apr 14, 2016)

Here are three diamond willow sticks. The one on the left is the best one I've found, which I posted about a while back. Actually my son found it when I took him out. The one on the right had a vine growing around it. It was dead and partially decayed. It's sturdy enough for a decorative stick, but I wouldn't want to lean really hard on it. It's been fun making them and giving them away. My niece was walking on clouds when I gave her one yesterday.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

This is one I got from the US, pictures posted on Facebook by Dennis Stallings - The flaps are scored and split into fingers when in use, they can be pulled out when worn down and the worn ends cut off .


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I tried a couple of different flap disks attached to a drill. They didn't seem very aggressive. I've never worked w. diamond willow, but if the hollows are somewhat delicate, it seems like it would be good to try one.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Tom Gustafson said:


> Here are three diamond willow sticks. The one on the left is the best one I've found, which I posted about a while back. Actually my son found it when I took him out. The one on the right had a vine growing around it. It was dead and partially decayed. It's sturdy enough for a decorative stick, but I wouldn't want to lean really hard on it. It's been fun making them and giving them away. My niece was walking on clouds when I gave her one yesterday.


 wow! A diamond Willow twisty? Best of both worlds! I can't find either and you got two in one!


----------

